# need prayers



## Mom to E and A (Jul 11, 2005)

hi mamas.
I'm trying to reach out somewhere before I completely loose it.
I don't want to go into details, but things are bad, really bad...and it's not "just Elise" there is so much more going on and I'm having a very hard time functioning and dealing so please keep me in your prayers, that's really the only hope I have right now. thank you.

btw..like the new look on here


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

You got it, mama. Many, many hugs and positive thoughts for you.














We're here for you.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Incredibly positive and loving vibes going your way, from me and mine. *HUGE hugs* mama XXXXXX


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Gentle thoughts and prayers for you today.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

and prayers


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Sending many happy positive thougths to you!


----------



## amberchap (Jan 14, 2007)

Sending prayers your way. Do you need someone to talk to? I'd be happy to pm you my phone number or vice versa if you think it would help.


----------



## organic-mama (Aug 1, 2008)

Sending Hugs and Prayers to you Mama.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Kelly, many







s to you, Mama.
I'm sorry things are so hard right now.
You are definitely in my thoughts.
Is there someone IRL you can share with?
Take care.

Em


----------



## Seedlings (Dec 20, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers







.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

for you, Kelly. I'll be thinking of you. Please share if we can help - we're always here to listen. You can PM me to talk, if I could help at all.


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Hugs, thoughts and prayers... Be gentle with yourself. And I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thinking of you and sending positive vibes.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Adding my thoughts and prayers, hoping for the best!


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Many hugs and prayers to you.























I hope things get better for you and we are always here to talk if you need us.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm so sorry







Sending you love and positive thoughts


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Love and prayers from here too.

As others have said - PM if you want to talk.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so very sorry things are so rough right now. As many others have said feel free to pm me if you need an ear. My thoughts and prayers are w/you.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

:


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

you've got my heartfelt prayers. i wish i could help somehow.


----------



## *Jade* (Mar 13, 2007)

Lots of positive thoughts coming your way, sorry things are rough right now.


----------

